# Getting a bit frustrated now...



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have spent hours searching for a *21mm* gold tone/yellow metal mesh bracelet without success..

Anyone have any ideas for a source (pref within UK )

Thanks

Roger


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't know off the top of my head but surely this is doable.

Many of those kinds of bracelets either had sprung endpieces or endpieces wider than the band that could be filed down to fit perfectly. In either case these would cater to inbetween sizes.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Any good?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CGB7V4G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_KWMJBb8T823ZB


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Cousins do a few of them , some with expanding ends as suggested , or you could get a 22mm and dremmel .5mm off each end :thumbsup:

All I would say is if you are planning on using the bracelet on a gold watch I would highly recommend you don't as the stainless steel of the bracelet will wear away the gold lugs of the watch

As below


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Markybirch said:


> Any good?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CGB7V4G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_KWMJBb8T823ZB


 Thank you so much..

How did I miss that? been looking for days on and off....getting senile I gess.

Thanks Roger


----------

